# Swift Sundance 590RS leak in van



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd appreciate any comments regarding a water leak from the speaker in the van (driver's side).
My dealer 'repaired' this last year but the clearly the problem is not solved. Is this a known problem? What is the source of the leak and is there a definitive solution?
Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It may be due to condensation forming in the pod, remedy is to put insulation in.

Peter


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

jdc said:


> I'd appreciate any comments regarding a water leak from the speaker in the van (driver's side).
> My dealer 'repaired' this last year but the clearly the problem is not solved. Is this a known problem? What is the source of the leak and is there a definitive solution?
> Thanks


You don't mention what year your van is. This sounds very much like the issue that a lot of vans around the 2007 models. It was due to a change in insulation in the pod and a build up of condensation. When the van is moved it results in a deluge of water from the roof speakers.

I would suggest you contact Swift who were resolving this issue for customers by adding more insulation. I think their may have even been a recall by Swift for this issue.

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

jdc, 
I am sorry to hear about the problems it does sound like condensation in the pod. If you want to email me your details and a contact number I will ask for someone from our customer services team to contact you to discuss this early next week, alternatively you can contact your dealer if you prefer.

Andy

[email protected]


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> jdc,
> I am sorry to hear about the problems it does sound like condensation in the pod. If you want to email me your details and a contact number I will ask for someone from our customer services team to contact you to discuss this early next week, alternatively you can contact your dealer if you prefer.
> 
> Andy
> ...


Good to see Swift are on the ball as usual


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Amazing!! we have just had a weekend away in our 2008 Sundance 630L and moving the vehicle off the blocks, deluge of water from speakers! Took speakers out just to get rid of the water and everything up there is soaked.
I assumed it was condensation as there is hardly any insulation up there and it never rose above freezing.

Will be talking to dealer shortly and thanks for easing my mind slightly!

Pete


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pete,
I am sorry to hear this it does sound like its condensation in the pod unfortunately.

If you want I can get someone from our customer services team to call you next week if you wish to talk you through the problem and the fix. If so please email me a contact number and your details I will arrange this [email protected]

Regards
Andy


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Andy,
Thanks for the offer, email on its way.

Pete


----------



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

I would like to record my appreciation for this forum and the very helpful and positive support from other members and the customer services team at Swift. I am content that I am well on the way to resolving the problems I have with the condensation and also the faulty generator


----------

